

Nobody Fucks with the DMV - jhallenworld
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/2.02/dmv_pr.html

======
jhallenworld
Just payed $74 of late fees on my excise tax. 60% interest, thank you
Massachusetts.

1\. Late the first time, now you can't use your credit card. I wait for the
"demand" notice with fees and interest..

2\. Paid it with bill-payer, but late... now I get the "warrant" notice with
more fees and interest.

3\. Paid it again in full "no partial payments accepted", but now I need to
wait for the previous check to be returned and figure out how to redeposit it.

Arg! I hate all snail-mail bills, but this is the only one with usury levels
of interest.

